# SmokedPearl Onions



## lathechips (May 24, 2020)

Has anyone smoked baby pearl onions in a MES ?


----------



## Motorboat40 (May 24, 2020)

no but thats sounds amazing! Give it a try take pics and share!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2020)

I've never tried pearl onions, but I've hot smoked lots of regular white onions.  I thick slice them first.  They're VERY good.
Gary


----------



## sandyut (May 24, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> 've hot smoked lots of regular white onions. I thick slice them first. They're VERY good.


Ditto on this.  super good!


----------

